# Your next new mobile?



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I think mine is going to be the Motorola Atrix, looks very impressive, I bet the cost will reflect that also


----------



## Jonay (Nov 17, 2010)

I must say it looks a lot better than previous motorolas, but how expensive is each dock gonna cost you?!

Maybe the new iPhone 5 when it gets released as I've currently got the 3GS that's almost 12months into its 24month contract so I've got a while to think!

the HTC HD (Desire?) is also said to be a hot contender


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Jonay said:


> I must say it looks a lot better than previous motorolas, but how expensive is each dock gonna cost you?!
> 
> Maybe the new iPhone 5 when it gets released as I've currently got the 3GS that's almost 12months into its 24month contract so I've got a while to think!
> 
> the HTC HD (Desire?) is also said to be a hot contender


No prices released yet, I reckon the screen dock will be about £200 and the other docks £80 but that is just my guestimate with the handset £499


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Im due my upgrade now and ive decided to wait for the IP5.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

burger said:


> Im due my upgrade now and ive decided to wait for the IP5.


It will be interesting when the next batch of handsets come out, the previews on the IP5 look interesting too, I buy my handsets outright, and although my current Satio is serving me well, the Atrix could be some nice retail therapy for me


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks good!

my next one will probs be a HTC as i love my desire! it wont be an iphone!


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Have the standard Desire. Running 2.2 Froyo.

The battery life is the only poor point of the phone, still a lot better than the HD model which lasts for about 7mins!! 

Like that new Moto though, nice and shiny...


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

my last phones were

iphone 3g
iphone 3gs
iphone 4 is my current one

hmmm.... :lol:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Look at the HTC site later this week...


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Currently have the deisre, my contract is up in the next few months, will most probably get either the desire hd or iphone 4, unless something more amazing comes out


----------



## SilverSun (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm on a monthly contract, so dirt cheap, and still with my iPhone 3GS. Was planning on getting the next iPhone, but if it's on an "S" type upgrade to the 4 don't think I'll bother.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

That new Moto looks interesting, but I've never been a fan of Moto phones. jus think they lack build quality.

Saying that though, i haven't used a Motorola phone in years, so maybe that's all improved. looks like it runs on Android too.

Not sure what I'll be getting next. Had two iPhones over last 2.5years. Currently using iPhone 4 which i bought offline when it was released. Would like a change, but my choices are limited. 

WOuldn't mind trying Android, but they need to sort out battery life. Don't think it's on par with the iphone. 

I might keep my iphone until summer 2012 though. I'm thinking of buying a tablet over next few months. At the moment it's between the upcoming iPad2 or HP Touchpad. That new WebOS looks slick!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i'm interested to see what the new nokia range is going to be like running Windows now they have teamed up with microsoft


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Sony Ericsson just announced some new phones at MWC. They all run Android 2.3....

Xperia Play : http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/13/xperia-play-final-hardware-hands-on/

Neo : http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/13/sony-ericsson-neo-first-hands-on/

Pro : http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/13/sony-ericsson-xperia-pro-first-hands-on/


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

currently selling my iPhone 4 as I'm bored with it. No idea what is going to replace it yet. Maybe a Blackberry again.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

In all honesty,

I think i'm going to cancel my contract and keep my iPhone 3G. I have no need for anything else and as long as it keeps going, i don't think i'll be changing. Especially if they want me to pay for the phone, and the contract and then limit my usage. 

I've had my fill of Mobile phone companies now and TBH, it's hard to see how i would miss it if it were not there.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Might get the playstation phone at some point.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Im not due until Setember-ish but at the moment its HTC and Samsung Galaxt S thats in the running. My current phone is a Nokia N97 mini and before you all start putting it down  its about 13 months old and I have had no problems at all, I just followed advise on downloading software updates when available.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Dizzle77 said:


> WOuldn't mind trying Android, but they need to sort out battery life. Don't think it's on par with the iphone.


Depends on the phone. For example, the Desire has a 1500mha battery, whereas the Desire HD has a 1230mha battery. Given the HD's larger screen, it's obvious that it's gonna munch through the battery.

The normal Desire is on a par with the Iphone 4. I can confidently say this as I have the Desire and the guy I sit next to in work has the IP4 and by the end of the day the charge level on each is always very similar.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Another thing the HD doesnt have going for it power wise is its lack of AMOLED screen, which use much less power.
My Desire easily lasts as long as my bosses iphone 4.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

my nan got me an iphone 4 handset for christmas, which i put my contract sim into. my contract runs out next month so im going to cancel it and get a tesco sim only contract for £10 a month. wont bother with a new handset until this one dies.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

grant_evans said:


> my nan got me an iphone 4 handset for christmas, which i put my contract sim into. my contract runs out next month so im going to cancel it and get a tesco sim only contract for £10 a month. wont bother with a new handset until this one dies.


I'm kinda thinking along the same lines. I bought my IP4 directly from Apple last summer and have a Voda sim only deal. Only pay £25 a month. Get 1200mins, unlimited texts, unlimited landlines and 1gb data (normally 500mb, but they bumped it up last week for me for nothing)

Equivalent deal is about £45 if you buy iphone with contract.

This phone is more than enough for me at the moment. Only really use it for calls, text, emails and gaming every now and again........


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

robj20 said:


> Might get the playstation phone at some point.


I'm considering this phone as well, looks impressive so far, but time will tell.........


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Samsung Galaxy 2! :thumb:


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

Im coming up to upgrade time and i dont know what to do.
I have an iphone 3 GS at the mo and love it, dont know if to go for the iphone 4 or wait for the iphone 5 or something completely different.
Anyone have any experience with the Windows mobiles?


----------



## galactico (Feb 11, 2011)

i currently have the htc hd2 but i have replaced windows mobile with android 2.3 which is so much better. i am due an upgrade in march and i'm debating whether or not to defect to iphone. i've heard IP5 may be released around june/july so i may actually hang on until then. i do love android though.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

galactico said:


> i currently have the htc hd2 but i have replaced windows mobile with android 2.3 which is so much better. i am due an upgrade in march and i'm debating whether or not to defect to iphone. i've heard IP5 may be released around june/july so i may actually hang on until then. i do love android though.


What about one of the new HTC phones announced this week? Desire S should be available early April.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Its either gonna be a HTC Windows phone or the iPhone 4/5 for me. Whichever gives me the least headache.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

This will be worth a look:

http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_sensation-3875.php

Dual core so should be lightning fast!


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

Avanti said:


> No prices released yet, I reckon the screen dock will be about £200 and the other docks £80 but that is just my guestimate with the handset £499


Available Now £500 Oh and the PC Dock £350
http://www.kingofgadgets.co.uk/products/motorola-atrix-sim-free-unlocked-mobile-phone.html?null


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Its either gonna be a HTC Windows phone or the iPhone 4/5 for me. Whichever gives me the least headache.


We have HTC for Work, Problems with each One.
I have had each IPhone Never let me down it a Iphone 5 for me and now Work
as we have had 6 on Trial !!


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Ill never ever have a WinMo phone again, utter crap imo

I want a Flyer but im not paying £600 for a fricken tablet :doublesho


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

HTC Desire HD is very good, the wife has one. I'll be having a HTC Incredible S or the HTC Desire S at upgrade time


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Pandy said:


> Ill never ever have a WinMo phone again, utter crap imo
> 
> I want a Flyer but im not paying £600 for a fricken tablet :doublesho


Have a look at the Motorola Xoom, looks very good.


----------

